# Good Beer



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

pauloz said:


> Very true, love the San Mig Pilsen. Almost as good as Aussie beer


Pauloz, we need to move this to a *beer* thread, but the San Mig Pilsners _are_ tasty... esp. served chilled at the Cafe Havana on an evening with great scenery... and what I thought you said was beer quality up to "Austrian" standards <g> (Where the Pilsner originated ; ) OK, in the foto she is drinking the San Mig Lites, I was polishing off the Pilsners, an easy drinking beer glass after glass. <snip>


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you tried "Tsingtao Beer" the family here mentioned that the Chinese that built the original bamboo house would drink this, it's sold here, I miss some of the beer's out of Germany and surrounding area's but I don't see those here.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Probably the best beer here is the Cerveza Negra, which has roasted malt which gives the beer a dark and smokey flavour. It is a rather strong taste so generally good for the first beer or two before you switch to a lighter (as in taste) San Mig Pale Pilsen. Still, to my mind it is the most complex and flavoursome beer brewed here in the Philippines.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I found some Leffe Brown in the Freeport last week. It wasn't cheap (100p a bottle) but it was a good brief respite from the Pilsen. 

I still haven't had time to start up my home brewing project yet (out of country again for a few more weeks). I got all of the materials and equipment ready to go, just don't have 14 days on hand to do a primary and secondary fermentation.

I am also now researching Saison beers as an option for fermenting without temperature controls being required.. Saison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia That way I can have more than 2 batches going at the same time (one in primary and the other in secondary fermentation)...


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like a great goal! :thumb: 

I tried the malt liquors, and found that I still do not care for them. Pilsen was the best for my taste buds, whether it was the Pilsen, Dry, or Strong(or was it Ice?).

Right now, I have some Czech coworkers who are doing up the real McCoy Czech Pilsens. Just wow!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Right now I have four kits (2 Stouts and 2 Red ales) ready to make once I get back for longer than 14 days. I converted a standalone freezer into a controlled fermentation device, using an external temperature control I can keep the temps at 70F for the ales and stouts. I can fit 2 batches of brew in the freezer (either 2 primary fermentation's or a primary and a secondary). I am also going to pick up a couple of the 5 gallon plastic jugs used for the mineral water and turn those into carboys for the Saison brews that I am researching. The Siason batches can stored at room temperature in a closet away from the light. My goal is to get a batch (20L) coming to maturity every week.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> My goal is to get a batch (20L) coming to maturity every week.


For personal consumption or you have a lot of friends? LOL


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> For personal consumption or you have a lot of friends? LOL


Both of course! I have a few Brits, Aussies and a Belgian acquaintance that will be hitting me up for some of this once I get this going..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Both of course! I have a few Brits, Aussies and a Belgian acquaintance that will be hitting me up for some of this once I get this going..


You have the wrong nationalities as friends, you'll have to double your batch! LOL


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> You have the wrong nationalities as friends, you'll have to double your batch! LOL


hahaha don't I know it. If they want to get in on the action I will point them in the right direction. It may become a new little past time that we all enjoy. 

I do not intend to become their personal brewer


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Billfish said:


> Probably the best beer here is the Cerveza Negra, which has roasted malt which gives the beer a dark and smokey flavour. It is a rather strong taste so generally good for the first beer or two before you switch to a lighter (as in taste) San Mig Pale Pilsen. Still, to my mind it is the most complex and flavoursome beer brewed here in the Philippines.


Sounds tasty, Billfish, I'll look for this Cerveza. I do like a bit more flavor in the first few of the night, then the lighter brewskis (like the pils or pale ales) help coast for hours without logging things down.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Right now I have four kits (2 Stouts and 2 Red ales) ready to make once I get back for longer than 14 days. I converted a standalone freezer into a controlled fermentation device, using an external temperature control I can keep the temps at 70F for the ales and stouts. I can fit 2 batches of brew in the freezer (either 2 primary fermentation's or a primary and a secondary). I am also going to pick up a couple of the 5 gallon plastic jugs used for the mineral water and turn those into carboys for the Saison brews that I am researching. The Siason batches can stored at room temperature in a closet away from the light. My goal is to get a batch (20L) coming to maturity every week.


Jon, sounds like a fun project! Loved the thread on the Siason method, had never heard of that, but matches what I'd seen in the old country, beer and wine consumed by the entire family and friends throughout the day as beverages.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

pac said:


> Sounds tasty, Billfish, I'll look for this Cerveza. I do like a bit more flavor in the first few of the night, then the lighter brewskis (like the pils or pale ales) help coast for hours without logging things down.


When I first saw the Cerveza negra I thought it would be a really nice change from pilsner. Unfortunately, instead of the rich stout taste I was expecting and hoping for, it turned out to have a bit of a watery flavour. Tried it a couple of times then gave up on it. Looks a lot better than it tastes. 

Richard


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

richardsinger said:


> When I first saw the Cerveza negra I thought it would be a really nice change from pilsner. Unfortunately, instead of the rich stout taste I was expecting and hoping for, it turned out to have a bit of a watery flavour. Tried it a couple of times then gave up on it. Looks a lot better than it tastes.
> 
> Richard


Cerveza is the only local beer that I will drink here. Nice roasted malt flavor, doesn't finish really sweet, has a nice bitterness. It IS a little light bodied but it is a really, really drinkable dark.

I think I'll crack one open right now actually.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cerveza, dark beers*



raconnor said:


> Cerveza is the only local beer that I will drink here. Nice roasted malt flavor, doesn't finish really sweet, has a nice bitterness. It IS a little light bodied but it is a really, really drinkable dark.
> 
> I think I'll crack one open right now actually.


I'll keep my eye's open for that one next time in the grocery store the only beer that's sold in my area is Colt 45, nobody in my area can afford such luxury..lol.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't remember Cerveza Negra costing much different than San Mig Pale (maybe 2 or 3 pesos per bottle).. Even in Manila it was hit or miss to find. Check out your larger grocery stores or in the SM malls. It is just like everything else, even if they stock it regularly there will always be a time where they run out and not replenished in a while. You also might want to talk to the San Mig delivery driver in your area. You might be able to get him to drop it off for you at your house...


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

richardsinger said:


> When I first saw the Cerveza negra I thought it would be a really nice change from pilsner. Unfortunately, instead of the rich stout taste I was expecting and hoping for, it turned out to have a bit of a watery flavour. Tried it a couple of times then gave up on it. Looks a lot better than it tastes.
> 
> Richard


 That might be because it isn't a stout, Richard  I agree, it would be a shi**y stout however makes a d**n fine dark lager. 

Looks can be deceiving, such as pale ales and wheat beers. They can look the same however have dramatically different tastes.

Drinking a Cerveza Negra now actually


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

jon1 said:


> hahaha don't I know it. If they want to get in on the action I will point them in the right direction. It may become a new little past time that we all enjoy.
> 
> I do not intend to become their personal brewer


Sure, jon, free beer for all the lads definitely not the intent...
but carry the thought a bit, willya?

What if you do brew good stuff? maybe start a beer *club* for 5k pesos a month. but make them work for it! try your different flavors, submit reviews on quality, flavor. free beer sort of, but helps u brew, and members get free beer cheap. Only open weekends or 2 days a week. But you'll need a "beer garden", euro style...a few picnic tables or chairs all within steps of the refills. I'm sure you'll have volunteers to help refine ur craft, and soon you'll need an establishment to sell ur label!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

pac said:


> Sure, jon, free beer for all the lads definitely not the intent...
> but carry the thought a bit, willya?
> 
> What if you do brew good stuff? maybe start a beer *club* for 5k pesos a month. but make them work for it! try your different flavors, submit reviews on quality, flavor. free beer sort of, but helps u brew, and members get free beer cheap. Only open weekends or 2 days a week. But you'll need a "beer garden", euro style...a few picnic tables or chairs all within steps of the refills. I'm sure you'll have volunteers to help refine ur craft, and soon you'll need an establishment to sell ur label!


Yes I agree it could become quite lucrative. I am also kicking around the idea of maybe selling some of the batches on the side to finance the hobby  I have to see how well it is received. I have a couple of 2L Growlers for delivery to sample the wares. Once I get some positive feed back I am sure that I could sell it for enough to pay for itself. Then it is just a matter of keeping up with the demand.


----------



## DV62 (Dec 8, 2013)

I just moved to Binictican. I would be happy to lend a hand with the brewing if you need any help. I do love a nice brown ale but there is nothing here. I did find some Newcastle at the duty free next door to Meat Plus but I like something with a little more bite.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Go to the convenience store within Binictican. It used to be called "Uncle Ed's". I forget what it is called now. I found the Leffe there.

Also, check out Royal and the little mom/pop liquor store (I think it's called Frank's Wine n Spirits) next to the Starbucks across from the Petron Gas station.

I would welcome the additional help in the brewing but won't be doing any batches until sometime in April. I won't have enough time this next trip home and that will be the first possible time.


----------



## DV62 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks. Ironically I bought a Leffe at the convenience store yesterday to try. It is not bad. Anytime is good for me, after 27yrs with Uncle Sam I'm not going to work anymore.


----------



## AdamDePrimus (Dec 14, 2013)

Are trying to tell me the Red Horse I drink at all of those Filipino parties ain't good?


----------



## DV62 (Dec 8, 2013)

AdamDePrimus said:


> Are trying to tell me the Red Horse I drink at all of those Filipino parties ain't good?


If you are looking for bang for the buck Red Horse is the way to go. I have defiantly knocked back a few but, no, I don't think that I would call it good.


----------



## ALSI (Dec 18, 2013)

a Filipino Drink is always SanMiguel Beer..

if you want something like medly drink go for SanMig Light or Tanduay Ice this are the most common and fasting selling Beer in the Philippines as i have noticed..


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

ALSI said:


> a Filipino Drink is always SanMiguel Beer..
> 
> if you want something like medly drink go for SanMig Light or Tanduay Ice this are the most common and fasting selling Beer in the Philippines as i have noticed..


I enjoy San Mig Light too. But Tanduay Ice is spirit based with a mixer added, it's not beer and not really comparable with beer.

Richard


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

richardsinger said:


> I enjoy San Mig Light too. But Tanduay Ice is spirit based with a mixer added, it's not beer and not really comparable with beer.
> 
> Richard


Brought a couple San Mig Lights back to the US a couple weeks....just cracked the first one....saving the second lol.


----------



## daniel1977 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pilsen is not austrian! it originates from the city Pilsen (Plzen) in Czech Republic. It is one of the worlds most copied products though. about beer in the Philippines, mine is actually Gold Eagle, good to drink and really affordable


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't see that one when I was there.

What's it like?


----------



## daniel1977 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Gold Eagle beer*



yakc130 said:


> I didn't see that one when I was there.
> 
> What's it like?


Gold Eagle is barely sold in the malls and even in the Sari-Sari stores near subdivisions its hard to find. Maybe because its "too cheap"? But you will find it easily in the simple Sari-Sari stores.

Google for "gold eagle beer". Seems there is smaller bottle available too. Around my home, only the KING 1 litro is available for about 50 Pesos. the taste as very soft and it will not kick your head so fast like the red horse. When you are in the Philippines, give it a try!


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

I prefer San Mig (Pilsen) Although I've often had warm Red Horse


----------

